# Campgrounds In Corbin Ky



## Greg17 (Apr 13, 2015)

Hi All, First post here. We are planning a camping trip to the Corbin Ky area the first week of June. We have 3 families with travel trailer and children from 4-15 years old. Im leaning toward the KOA Corbin but found this site and thought I would jump on here to see if anyone had any better thoughts. We require a pool and plan on fishing as well but are fine driving for that. I just dont want to put us up somewhere thats wore out but looks good online, and I noticed a lot of the campgrounds in that area dnt have websites

Thanks for any tips
Greg


----------



## CaptFX4 (Jan 20, 2012)

First of all welcome!

Second I was looking at this place as well Corbin KOA. seemed like a nice place but not a ton to do outside of what you stated. Lake close should work nicely. Personally I'd give it a shot, I think KOA's have to have some kinda higher standards. Not always but you should be fine here.


----------

